# Cigar poker for tight draw



## rubic (Dec 16, 2013)

Wondering if you guys should give me a few good suggestions for cigar pokers?
I've encountered a few cigars with a very tight draw. At my local B&M the guy suggested I get a poker, but he didn't sell them himself. I've looked around online, but haven't found much in the way of quality items.

Actually, the poker he described was more like a very long slender cigar punch. He said the one he has actually cuts out a very slim amount of tobacco from the centre of the cigar.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

theres a few if you just google em. i think atlantic sells the one with the fancy plastic holder u put the stick in and u just shank thru the middle of it. it basically creates a tunnel for the smoke to pass thru to make sure it punctures any plugs it may have or any tight construction issues. imagine taking a skewer to a sausage.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have one and use it infrequently, mostly on small rg cigars. Mine was made by a fellow Puffer, Steve @SDH619. A truely unique design made with a knurled handle and a long drill bit.

By twisting the handle the bit sort of cuts through the cigar to create a better passage of air. My other draw tool was just a thin round piece of steel that sort of displaced the tobacco and sometimes caused enough expansion to cause cracks in the wrapper.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Cigar Tools - Custom Wineador™ Creations


----------



## rubic (Dec 16, 2013)

Just put in an order with them. Thanks for the link!


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Couldn't you get the same result from a piece of thick wire?


----------



## rubic (Dec 16, 2013)

Wire bends too easily.
These are still so you can manoeuvre them within the cigar.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Amazon.com - Drawpoker Opens Plugged Cigars Draw Poker - Decorative Boxes

don't know if above link will work. But this is the draw poker / cigar poker I finally picked. Trying to do it with an ice pick is just too hard. This holds the cigar, gives a stable platform to make a straight punch.
Multiple holes and adjustable size so you can "poke" any cigar. Have had good luck with my habanos sticks.

T


----------



## shawnm64 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Stick it*

Drawpoker from Thompson cigar online 14.95 + 4.95 shipping, had 1 since the 1990s,nothing works as good and does not remove any tobacco,has different hole heights for all sizes of sticks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shawnm64 said:


> Drawpoker from Thompson cigar online 14.95 + 4.95 shipping, had 1 since the 1990s,nothing works as good and does not remove any tobacco,has different hole heights for all sizes of sticks


This is probably the second time you've posted the exact same post on the Drawpoker...I have one as well but I also have a few others which work better because the Drawpokers rod is smooth which let's the heated tobacco swell up again. A poker with hooks on the rod works better....it just does.:vs_cool:


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

On the rare occasion when I need to loosen up my draw, I just poke it with the pin from my Czech tool, full length of the stick ( or to the cherry, whichever is shorter)


----------

